# Not everyone is gonna like u. Wtf



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

> Gotta love the @_dark_angel__ threads
> _


My favorite was trying to hitch a ride with a manager going to a conference. lol, awesome 

roud:


----------



## poodiepie (Apr 1, 2014)

dark_angel said:


> Of course, there are those whose opinion don't matter, even among those who likes me. Don't get me wrong, most ppl I meet likes me. It's the few who don't that destroys me more and more each day.


If most people like you, why do you even bother?


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> My favorite was trying to hitch a ride with a manager going to a conference. lol, awesome
> 
> roud:


Can't forget the one where she wanted to go to high school at age 25, and the one where she talked about flicking boogers onto her cat xD


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Matvey said:


> Gotta love the @dark_angel threads
> 
> I'm betting it's somebody's troll account. No real person has her problems lol. I'll keep popping popcorn, though *thumbsup*


Yeah, probably. I'm going with an alter ego account for @Frosty, trying to get in touch with his feeling side.


----------



## izebize (Jan 31, 2012)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> My favorite was trying to hitch a ride with a manager going to a conference. lol, awesome
> 
> roud:


What about the supervisor (?) who didn't bring her presents?


----------



## N00bKefka (May 28, 2014)

Technically, I hate people on first sight usually. Why would I like a person whom I don't know? There are people who just can't get along forever. Deal with it.


----------



## EyesOpen (Apr 3, 2013)

Matvey said:


> Gotta love the @_dark_angel_ threads


I'll admit, my eyes light up with delight when I see a new one!


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Matvey said:


> Gotta love the @_dark_angel_ threads
> 
> I'm betting it's somebody's troll account. No real person has her problems lol. I'll keep popping popcorn, though *thumbsup*


Ha, so true. I've considered two possible explanations for dark_angel threads: 1) she has some kind of disorder that's either undiagnosed or she isn't telling us about it, 2) she's trolling. Trolling is looking more and more correct the more of these threads I see.


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

Have you all noticed the OP has not responded to this thread due to the fact that we've caught on to his/her little game?


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

outofplace said:


> Have you all noticed the OP has not responded to this thread due to the fact that we've caught on to his/her little game?


Jupp! The OP is usually a lot more active than this. ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using TapaTalk


----------



## dark_angel (Oct 21, 2013)

No I just been too busy working crazy hours and hadn't had time to reply. I'm glad to be back tho


----------



## Grad0507 (Dec 12, 2013)

OP, you sound so ENFJ, OMG. There was one girl among my group of friends who didn't like me. I confronted her about it, and she said she didn't like me because I wanted to be liked. I'll never forget that.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Uh.. In all honesty... The problem is you. Feeling like people MUST like you is a sign of feeling entitled to what you want, which will lead to nothing but a shit life. Also, no. You aren't a victim, as nobody should have to like you just because you feel they should. In fact, having this ideology probably becomes evident after a while and makes people dislike you.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

dark_angel said:


> T*hat time, every single talked to me. One didn't but he was an old guy and his opinion didn't matter to me.*


Oh, I see who you are now.  I'm gonna add you to the silenced list or whatever it's called. I suggest everybody else do the same.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

You can't really change those people, you could try to be friendly and see if that helps also just focus on doing things you like to distract you, if you focus on this stuff it will drive you mad.


----------

